# Pedagogika



## Hotmale

Cześć 

nie wiecie przypadkiem jak przetłumaczyć terminy: pedagogika pracy i pedagogika specjalna?

Dzięki.


----------



## LilianaB

Work education and special education.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Pedagogika to nie education.  Merriam Webster: *pedagogy*: the art, science, or profession of teaching, *education*: the action or process of educating or of being educated


----------



## LilianaB

Not, it is usually not pedagogy, in AE at least. I think the context is missing -- this is the problem. As college courses, they are called  "special education" -- a course equivalent of what the OP might have meant. The context is really needed. It would not be pedagogy, however in 99% of cases. "Pedagogika" is really teaching, but in a specific context it can be education as well.


----------



## wolfbm1

Pedagogika pracy - jest to używany w polskich tekstach termin naukowy: labour pedagogy, e.g. "NOWACKI Tadeusz Wacław, ... Achievements: creator of a new scientific discipline in Poland - labour pedagogy; development of the theory of education through work ...
Definicja: 

Labour Pedagogy - the scientific subdiscipline, where the subject of research remains a work of a human being, its multiple determinants, social and educational impact on the unit, in particular important aspects of the relationship among these are: man - education - work. The labour pedagogy is consist of all these systems and objectively-of content connections, by which, above all the idea of preparing the man to his vocational career is scrolling, but also the idea of a successful and effective multilateral human participation in this work. Therefore, the labour pedagogy should be understood as the pedagogic discipline, for which the problems of interest are the problems of education through work, the general - technical education, the sense of orientation, the career guidance and counseling, pro-professional education, vocational and educational training, adults' and unemployed continuing vocational education and also educational and humanize of workplace (Wiatrowski Z., "Pedagogical Encyclopedia of the XXI century", Volume IV, Warsaw 2005, p. 197-198).

Pedagogika specjalna - special (needs) education? Wiki:"Special education or special needs education is the education of students with special needs in a way that addresses the students' individual differences and needs. Ideally, this process involves the individually planned and systematically monitored arrangement of teaching procedures, adapted equipment and materials, accessible settings, and other interventions designed to help learners with special needs achieve a higher level of personal self-sufficiency and success in school and community than would be available if the student were only given access to a typical classroom education."

 Może to też być SEN ( SENCO?). Artykuł w Guardian 'All inclusive', Louise Tickle:
 "Those training for a degree in education at the University of Worcester tackle SEN in their second year of study." SEN = special educational needs 
SENCO -special educational needs coordinator


----------



## Hotmale

Dziękuję wszystkim.
Wolf, dziękuję za linki!


----------



## LilianaB

It might be good to post it in the English forum, who uses what in which country -- it is defiinitley not used this way in the US.


----------



## Renatrix

Nie wiem, jak jest z pedadogiką pracy, ale faktycznie w mniej i bardziej specjalistycznej literaturze amerykańskiej 'special pedagogy' w zasadzie nie występuje, jest za to 'special education'. Polskich tekstów tłumaczonych na angielski w ogóle nie brałabym pod uwagę, bo często tłumaczy się na zasadzie: pedagogika - pedagogy, surdopedagogika - surdopedagogy, rewalidacja - revalidation i nie ważne, że to po angielsku nie jest zrozumiałe albo znaczy coś innego. Więc jeśli chodzi o 'pedagogikę specjalną' ja też byłabym za 'special education', ale przydałby się kontekst.


----------

